# CD track display



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Are there any blu ray players that will display the track info from a CD on the player itself or on a TV? I know my son's PS3 will do it but it has to access the internet to do it. I would like to avoid having to connect it to the internet. Basically looking for a display like my car stereo.


----------

